# Sources: Free-agent forward Michael Beasley working out for Spurs



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

> Free-agent forward Michael Beasley is working out for the defending NBA champion San Antonio Spurs at the franchise's practice facility this week, league sources told Yahoo Sports.
> 
> Beasley has had several workouts for teams this summer, including two with the Los Angeles Lakers, but remains unsigned for the 2014-15 season.
> 
> ...


http://sports.yahoo.com/news/sources--free-agent-forward-michael-beasley-working-out-for-spurs-163327953.html


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

he averaged 19.2 points per game

Beast is a better player than Jodie Meeks, who has 3 yrs 20 million contract no team option.

Spurs and Lakers have a lot of money to offer?


----------



## collierm48 (Aug 28, 2014)

If Pop could teach him the way of the spur...
Something tells me he has a steep learning curve though. LOL.


----------

